# Female has had Ovipositor for weeks still no babies eggs!



## laurenluc (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello! Joined this site to get yalls help. While I was gone for a weekend my dad introduced my male and female and kept them in the same tank. They seemed to get along fine so they've been in there together.
A couple weeks later I looked at her one day and saw she was getting big and I saw the white dot. I looked it up and saw it was the ovipositor. I couldn't find websites for a while to help with info but soon learned my male has created a bubble nest too. It's been like 4 weeks now though. She still has her ovipositor and the bubble nest is still there but I havn't seen eggs. Anything I can do to help or fix something.? Advice? Offers? I feel like I should see something by now.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

What you're doing is possible. However you cannot manipulate them to breed. They will do so on their own terms. If you want a fairly definite "time", separate them and isolate for a few days to a week as you stuff them with nutritional foods. Then try re-introducing them, they should get the deed done within hours to days.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Um, you could try researching how to breed bettas. There is so much information out there there's no excuse not to take advantage of it. You could start in the breeding section of this forum.


----------



## Engel (Jan 27, 2016)

Are you hoping that they breed? Taking care of 200 babies is a lot of work


----------



## laurenluc (Apr 21, 2016)

I have. Still reading still learning. The only thing missing in all websites is time frames. I never know how long each step or anything is. Thanks.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

An ovipositor is one of the female reproductive organ. It is used to lay eggs in many species of animals. The white dot you see is the end of it, which can be found on all female bettas. Your female doesn't "have one for weeks," she has always had one and always will because that is one of the things that indicates that she is a female. It is not a guarantee that she is going to breed with your male in of itself, just like a male building a bubble nest is not a guarantee either.

If you really are adamant about breeding them, separate your fish and read up on conditioning betta fish for breeding and introducing your pair properly. Just because you put a girl and a boy together doesn't mean they will want to mate.

(In fact, too much exposure to one another for a prolonged period of time might cause them to be bored with each other.)


----------

